# "Liquor Control Act Enforcement and False Identification and Fraudulent Document Detection class



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

*The training is on Monday, August 12 2013 and runs from 0900 - 1500 hrs. The training will be at the Northampton Police Headquarters, located at 29 Center St. in Northampton MA 01060.*
*Course information is as follows:*

The Northampton Police Department in conjunction with the Alcoholic Beverages Control Commission is hosting "Liquor Control Act Enforcement and False Identification and Fraudulent Document Detection class.
The class runs Monday, August 12 2013 from (0900-1500hrs)

Course Description: Liquor Control Act Training will cover aspects of enforcing Massachusetts liquor laws that are relevant to officers in the field. Specifically, the authority of of a police officer to search licensed premises and the elements required for charges pertaining to violations of MGL c138 or ABCC regulations, as well as court decisions.
Fraudulent document training will cover identifiable security features of all United States passports and US driver's licenses, commonly observed foreign drivers licenses, passports, and immigration documents. This course will also provide hands on practical training on how to detect the most recent out of state driver's licenses being manufactured overseas and sold on the internet.

Once again the location is the Northampton Police Department.
This is a FREE TRAINING
Training for Police Officers Only
To register contact: Caroline Wilichoski
[email protected]
(617) 727-3040 ext. 735


----------

